# [SOLVED]kernel 3.2.12 not booting (stuck on "? gs_change")

## xtx

Sorry for having to post in this forum, I feel like it's a simple fix but I'm not exacty sure what to search for. Trying to boot into this kernel shows: www.niutke.com/kernel_error.jpg

My kernel config is: www.niutke.com/kernel-3.2.12.config (tried to copy the contents to this post but it was far too long)

Hardware: 

core i7 2600k

GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 mobo

nvidia gt240 (unfortunately)

lspci: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev b5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev b5)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Z68 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. Device 8892 (rev 30)

04:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)

05:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

06:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

08:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 917a (rev 11)

```

grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 3

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux Kernel 3.2.12

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.12 root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux Kernel 3.2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux Kernel 3.1 Fallback

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-fallback root=/dev/sda3

```

Partitions:

/boot is ext2

/home is ext4

Media server accessed through nfs mounted within /home/

Every kernel works except 3.2.12

Anybody have any ideas? Any kernel recommendations for my hardware are also appreciated, even if they're not related to my problem.Last edited by xtx on Mon Mar 26, 2012 7:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## windscape

xtx,

I'm experiencing a very similar panic (could be the same one, I'll have to take a picture of it when I'm home in front of the PC again) on very similar hardware. I have a Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3 motherboard with the Intel Z68 Express chipset. I have an Intel Core i7-2600K CPU. Same hardware worked fine on 3.2.1-gentoo-r2.

I have compiled the kernel with CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y and was thinking of attempting to debug it with gdb, although I haven't done that before. 

I re-compiled it with additional debugging options with the intent of attempting to capture a crash dump and analyze it according to this link http://www.linuxforu.com/2011/02/debug-kernel-panics-with-crash/

I'm thinking it will be easier to try re-configuring by starting with a kernel seed from here: http://kernel-seeds.audiodef.com/

When I get some time, I'll try the re-configuration from kernel seed and if that fails, then go the debugging route with crash.

----------

## xtx

actually i based the config from kernel seeds. it may not be 100% exact but it's pretty close. unfortunately, on the kernel seeds website, their 3.2 kernel settings are not fully updated. so my general setup, enable loadable module support, enable block layer, and device drivers sections are all based on the kernel seed 3.2 settings, while the rest is based on the 2.6.31 kernel settings. 

by the rest i mean pretty much through file systems. everything after that: kernel hacking, security options, cryptographic api, virtualization, and library routines i know nothing about and don't touch.

----------

## windscape

xtx,

Based on the fact that we're using identical CPUs and very similar motherboards with the same chipset, I think we're looking at either a common configuration issue or a kernel bug.

Because you based your kernel configuration on a kernel seed, re-configuration with a kernel seed will probably be a waste of time for me.

When I have time, I'll proceed with attempting to capture and analyze a crash dump.

I'm using the Intel on-die GPU for video.

----------

## windscape

xtx,

Thanks to some decent Google-fu of mine and your report of gs_change being the last thing printed by the kernel before the panic, it is confirmed as a kernel bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/961482

The workaround posted there is to add the kernel command line argument pcie_aspm=force

Could you try that when you have a chance and let me know if it fixes the panic?

The kernel developers seem to be discussing it here: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/3/19/408

----------

## xtx

works! got some funky error messages booting up but i'm successfully in the 3.2.12 kernel now. thanks!

----------

## windscape

xtx,

You're welcome. I'm glad we were able to work together to find a workaround. I will implement it when I'm next in front of my PC.

Thank you for your help as well!

----------

## CSllama

Works here! I'm running amd64 arch on an Intel z68 / Intel Sandy Bridge setup and began to have this issue with 3.2.12-gentoo coming from 3.2.1-gentoo-r2. This workaround to force the activation of PCIe Active State Power Management allows me to boot and use the new kernel just fine. More info about this functionality here:http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Power_Management_Guide/ASPM.html

Been with Gentoo since 2004 for reasons just like this thread - the awesome community. Thanks guys and gals!   :Very Happy: 

----------

